# [SOLVED] How Secure is Chrome's Remote Desktop App?



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I just discovered and started using Google Chrome's remote desktop app, mainly for personal use, but I would like to start using it at my dad's business. So I was curious how secure it is compared to GoToMyPC, Teamviewer, etc.

Thanks, FSG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: How Secure is Chrome's Remote Desktop App?*

They're all as secure as others. Always a possibility for the bad guys. The big difference between the paid ones and the free ones is the paid are simple to install on both ends. The free ones require users knowing their IP address, possibly getting a static one and how to open ports etc. Of course this is no obstacle to you.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay. My dad's a bit of a security freak, so he wanted me to check. I think Teamviewer's paid version is like $750 and I'm the only one who uses RD, so we don't want a paid one.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: How Secure is Chrome's Remote Desktop App?*

Teamviewer's high price is for big companies with many users. The consumer has much cheaper and free programs available.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, Corday.  I'll leave this open a little longer in case anyone else wants to add anything.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Btw, do they use any encryption? Like 128 or 256? I don't really understand how that all works, but was curious.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: How Secure is Chrome's Remote Desktop App?*

GotoMyPC uses End-to-end 128-bit AES encryption. They also offer one time passwords if desired.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you know if the others use encryption?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: How Secure is Chrome's Remote Desktop App?*

Just Googled it.  Thanks for the replies.


----------

